

The New Browser Wars: Will Ubuntu drop Firefox for Google Chrome? - jfi
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/05/14/the-new-browser-wars-will-ubuntu-drop-firefox-for-google-chrome/

======
jsz0
How about no default browser? Offer a browser selection screen during the
install process or on first login. Chrome, Chromium, Firefox, Opera, etc.
Offering a level playing field for browsers is very important. I don't see any
good reason Ubuntu has to dictate a default at this point.

~~~
just_the_tip
I suppose everybody here knows the ins and outs of the browser landscape and
has their own favorite. Most everybody else doesn't care about browsers and
would find a selection screen annoying. Ubuntu has worked hard at reducing the
effort to install an operating system, and such a screen goes against their
philosophy. It's important to have sensible defaults.

------
mapleoin
Hm... did anyone notice how this is a repost of a post on ubergizmo which
starts with:

" _We have word_ that Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10 might not feature Firefox
as the browser of choice, ..."

------
scorpioxy
From the default install, maybe. Why does every misleading article forget to
add that. Canonical does not remove anything, you can always install it back
from the repos.

Sounds like these articles are just looking for controversy.

------
ramidarigaz
I'd love it if they did. I've basically stopped using Firefox in recent times.
I currently use Chromium though, not Chrome. Chromium is so much faster than
Firefox, and the UI takes up quite a bit less vertical space.

~~~
Herald_MJ
Why chromium over chrome? Even chrome dev channel?

~~~
ramidarigaz
Google already has access to all of my emails, my calendar, and several
documents. I figure I might use a less Google-controlled browser than Chrome.
Hence Chromium.

Granted, I have no idea what info Google has access to in Chrome that it
doesn't have in Chromium.

~~~
Herald_MJ
iirc, SRWare Iron (<http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php>) is a
Chromium-based browser with an eye for privacy. Might be worth a look if
that's your main motivation in browser choice?

------
hussong
I'd be happy if Canonical actually managed to ship a browser with great font
rendering out of the box. Oh, and a 64-bit build would be the icing on the
cake.

------
TorKlingberg
Does Ubuntu even have Chrome/Chromium in the package manager yet?

~~~
loire280
It's not in the official repositories, but that's probably a good thing
considering the frequency of updates during the beta period.

The Chrome beta .deb packages add the Chrome repo to your sources list, so
updates are handled through the package manager (no unprompted background
updating like in Mac/Windows).

I wonder if there will be any issues including it in the repos because of the
integration of the Flash plugin. Then again, for a Linux company, Canonical is
pretty willing to use proprietary software where practical.

~~~
dagar
It is since lucid.

<http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/chromium-browser>

